# Confused about Weird Post D&C Bleeding



## violet222

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum, although I have to admit, I've been a lurker for some time. I recently experienced my second early loss in a year, so I decided to join and meet people to talk to. I've felt very much alone the past year because none of my friends understand what this is like and none of them have miscarried, even once. 

Anyway, I'm experiencing some really weird post D&C bleeding which was NOTHING like the tiny amount of spotting after my first D&C. This entire pregnancy started off really weird. From my first ultrasound at 5 1/2 weeks, there were two weird shaped sacs. Then, when I went for a follow up at 6 1/2 weeks, there were like 20 little sacs on my ultrasound, one of which had a yolk sac. They thought it may have been a partial molar pregnancy, so I had a D&C on February 2nd, two days after the second ultrasound. Luckily, a couple of weeks later my doctor told me that it wasn't a partial molar and all of those little "sacs" in there were actually blood clots. The fetus was also gentically normal. 

Anyway, so I didn't start bleeding until about three days after the D&C. It seemed like a normal period, no clots, bright red, etc. This lasted for about seven days. Then it tapered off into reeeeally dark spotting, almost black. During this time, I had my two week follow up appointment and my doc said that it was normal, and that I would probably have that spotting for awhile. 

The dark spotting stopped on February 19th, so I thought I would just wait for my period to come. My DH and I BDed for the first time after the surgery on February 26th, when we noticed some pink watery discharge. Now it's the 28th, and I just went to the bathroom to find lots of bright red bleeding with a few clots. What the heck is this?!?!? I would think that it might be my period, since it's about 28 days from the D&C, but I've been sporadically taking my temp and it's still around 97.8 - 98.2 (normal post O temp for me), although it does have a downward trend. I also took an HPT a few days ago and it was still a pretty strong positive. 

My doctor is having me come in for a blood test this afternoon, but I won't know very much until I have a few of them. What do you guys think??? Has anything like this happened to you before? 

Thanks!


----------



## NatashaZ

Gosh, I'm stumped on this. Are you experiencing any pain/cramps/fever? The nurse at my clinic told me that whatever my body does, as strange as it may seem, is probably normal unless I bleed too much or run a fever. It is good that you are seeing a doctor today, hopefully he/she can explain it. Keep us updated?


----------



## Lucia

It sounds to me like AF, but I think it's definitely good to see your doc and get checked out. 

So sorry for your loss. I too have had D&Cs after two of my losses and it is such a hard thing to go through.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi :flower:
Firstly, Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had a d&c on the 2nd of Feb, the next day I was fine, no spotting or anything, the day after that I started spotting lightly, a day later I had cramps & passed a few large clots so my gp gave me some antibiotics in case of infection, the cramps went away & so did the spotting/clots. On the 11th Feb - 10 days post d&c (my wedding day of all things!) I past a gazillion small clots, then on the 14th I passed a piece of tissue:nope: I had to go back to the hospital as they thought I had retained product but the scan showed I was empty, I think I had all the clots & cramps as they had left a bit behind, it all seemed to stop when I passed the tissue & my hcg levels dropped dramatically.

Maybe get bloods & a scan done just to make sure they got everything?
Good Luck!


----------

